# Tied up some teasers.



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I will be heading out this weekend to try my new teaser fliers and new jig setup. I will let you all know how it goes. 

http://campl.us/ejLKJQdccwe


----------



## Pepperoni (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice strong hooks. I would dip the wraps in head cement to hold up against sharp teeth.:thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Pepperoni said:


> Nice strong hooks. I would dip the wraps in head cement to hold up against sharp teeth.:thumbup:


Thanks. Yeah i could not find my head cement anywhere. I think my daughter decided to hide it from me. Who knows. 

I need to get some bondo and build a jig mold this weekend. I have a crap load of lead just sitting in my shop. Then it's game on!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Head Cement*

Go to your friendly drug store or WMart and get a bottle of Sally Fields Hard-as-Nails. It will do the job! C2


----------

